# Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Hallöchen,
Ich habe mir gestern eine XFX GeForce GTX260 bestellt. Nur habe ich vergessen zu schauen wie viel Watt mein Netzteil hat. Mein NoName Netzteil hat 460Watt. Nur brauche ich 2 6Pin Strecker habe aber nur einen. Ich habe ein ATX Mainboard der Marke ASRock. Mein Netzteil hat eine Leistung auf der +12Volt Schiene von 19A. Nur wenn es nicht reicht, dieses Netzteil. Was für ein Netzteil könnt ihr mir empfehlen Buget: ca. 50€.


----------



## keinnick (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Du hast Dir eine GTX260er bestellt? Von wo, vom Flohmarkt? Wenn möglich mach mal bitte ein Bild vom Aufkleber des Netzteils, vielleicht ist es ja doch einigermaßen brauchbar. Dann könnte man mit einem Adapter arbeiten.


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Die ist vom eBay,


----------



## target2804 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Wird wohl reichen. Allerdings würde ich das Ding schnellstmöglich in die Tonne treten. Genauso wie die GTX260


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Ich find die GTX260 ganz oke für meine Anwendung... Ich hab halt nur ein 6Pin und keine 2. ich hab echt schiss das mir die kiste um die Ohren fliegt... neues kommt es bald bei.


----------



## MyArt (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Was ist den deine Anwendung? ^^

Das NT müsste reichen. Ist aber total der Chinaböller! Wenn möglich also wechseln.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Wenn Du länger was von deiner Hardware haben willst, dann sollte so etwas der kleinste gemeinsame Teiler sein:

https://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-400w-atx-2-31-e9-400w-bn190-a677342.html

https://geizhals.at/de/lc-power-gold-series-lc9550-v2-3-500w-atx-2-3-a861223.html


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Icecraft, von LC Power halt ich mich fern, die Dinger haben mir schonmal ein Rechner ermordet...  aber 400Watt ?!? Ich mein die CPU brauch schon Ca 100 Watt unter voll last... Ich hab ja schon schiss bei einen 460 Watt NT,


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. Januar 2014)

Das LC-Power von Icedraft ist ein gutes Netzteil, nicht wie die anderen Produkte von denen. Ein Markennetzteil mit 400W reicht locker aus, da hast du noch ordentlich Luft nach oben.


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Also kann ich die Grafikkarte auch mit einen 6 Pin Anschluss benutzen ? Oder wie?


----------



## Icedaft (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Ein 4770K mit einer Titan braucht übertaktet keine 400W. Für SLI/Crossfire reichen gute Netzteile mit 750W (BeQuiet P10 750W z.B.), für ein Single-Core System reichen diese hier gut aus:

https://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-550w-atx-2-31-p10-550w-bn200-a790408.html

https://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-cm-480w-atx-2-31-e9-cm-480w-bn197-a677396.html

https://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-450w-atx-2-31-e9-450w-bn191-a677345.html

https://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-400w-atx-2-31-e9-400w-bn190-a677342.html


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Ich hab ne QuadCore ^^


----------



## Icedaft (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Ich hab ne QuadCore ^^



Und?... der 4770K ist ein Quadcore mit Hypter-Threading...


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

So jetzt nochmal wegen den 6 Pin Stecker. Brauch ich nicht 2 für die Grafikkarte. Denn mein Netzteil besitzt nur eins. Kann ich die Grafikkarte also auch mit einen 6 Pin Stecker ausreichend oder gar bis zur Grenze der Grafikkarte belasten.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Probiers aus. Normalerweise sollte beide Steckplätze belegt sein, damit die Karte auch beim OC die Leistung voll entfalten kann, ob ich das mit deinem Netzteil machen würde ? Eher nicht, zumal Du hier noch mit einem Adapter arbeiten müsstest.


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

OC = Overclocking oder ? Also muss ich mir ein Netzteil kaufen damit ich die Belasten kann... M***...


----------



## Icedaft (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Sinnvoll wäre das...

Wenn es unbedingt BILLIG sein soll dann das hier: https://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-400w-atx-2-4-bn222-a960674.html

Empfehlenswerter (da mit 5 Jahren Garantie und besserer Technik versehen) wäre das:

https://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-400w-atx-2-31-e9-400w-bn190-a677342.html


----------



## BxBender (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Also kann ich die Grafikkarte auch mit einen 6 Pin Anschluss benutzen ? Oder wie?


 
Nein. Es müssen schon beide Stromanschlüsse auch mit Strom versorgt werden, so wie es deine Grafikkarte vorsieht.
Ansonsten fehlt der Karte Saft, und der Rechner arbeitet nicht korrekt. D.h., die Kiste bootet nicht, oder in Windows kracht das System im 3D-Modus auseinander.
Du kannst aber versuchen, den einen 6Pin vom netzteil in den ersten Anschluss der Grafikkarte zu stöpseln, und mit einem Adapter von Molex 12V auf 6PIN-PCI-Express kannst du dann das Netzteil auch an den 2ten Port anschließen. Das funktionierte bei mir auch ganz gut.

Die nVidia 260GTX benötigt laut Hersteller übrigens bis zu 183 Watt im 3D-Modus. Bei Übertaktung noch mehr.
Dazu noch deine unbekannte CPU, die vielleicht 65W,95W, oder gar 125W haben möchte.
Rechne sonstige Komponenten dazu, meinetwegen grob 10W pro Laufwerk, also vielleicht einfach mal 50Watt?
In einem normalen PC wirst du schnell um die 300-350 Watt in manchen Spielen erreichen können.
Bei mir bekomme ich dank Übertaktung sogar 440W in Trine 2, wenn ich voll aufdrehe.

Dein Netzteil - wenn denn das Bild stimmt - schafft 460Watt Maximalleistung im Optimalfall auf allen 3 Leitungen zusammen, also 3,3V, 5V und 12V.
Da steht aber, 12V alleine schafft höchstens 19A. Also 12Vx19A sind knapp 230Watt. Wenn ich richtig liege.
Demnach mutmaße ich einmal, dass da gute 100 Watt fehlen.
Ich würde dir ein gutes und günstiges BeQuiet 400W Netzteil empfehlen. Sollte für maximal 50 Euro zu haben sein.
Wenn du in hungrigen Spielen bei über 300 Watt Leistungsaufnahme ankommen solltest, ist die Auslastung eigentlich genau richtig bei 50-80% - und man hat noch Platz für ein Upgrade mit etwas mehr Anspruch.

Du kannst dir den ganzen Kram auch gerne von einem Netzteilexperten vorrechnen lassen.
Aber ich denke, man wird dir immer ein neues Netzteil mit mindestens 350W auf der 12V-Schiene ans Herz legen.
Der Aufpreis von wenigen Euro für sichere 400W ist aber sicher immer gut angelegt.
Ich hatte bereits ein gutes 400W Gerät der Premiumklasse.
Bsi dann die neue Grafikkarte das Teil ausgelutscht hat.
Wie gesagt, ich komme schon bis 440W mit einem Strommeßgerät.
Dabei habe ich auch nur einen Intel 3770K + Radeon 7950, allerdings beides übertaktet.
Ohne Übertaktung lag ich, glaube ich, auch nur bei etwas über 300W.

Du kannst auch gerne erst einmal den Betrieb mit einem Adpater probieren.
Aber ich kann dir sagen, dass der Rechner bei den meisten Spielen entweder direkt bei Start, oder kurze Zeit darauf plötzlich einfach komplett ausgehen wird.
Hat dein Noname Netzteil keinerlei Schutzmaßnahmen, geht vielleicht sogar das Netzteil bei drauf? Ich weiß es nicht.

Profis können mich gerne korrigieren, falls ich jetzt gefährliches Unwissen verbreitet haben sollte, oder einfach nur einen Fehler bei der Rechnung gemacht habe. )


----------



## BlackNeo (8. Januar 2014)

Wenn die Karte 2 6-Pin Stecker hat wird sie auch nur damit laufen, sonst ght der Rechner nicht mal an (bzw. nur um dir zu sagen "Bitte GraKa mit Strom versorgen").


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Die CPU ist eine Intel Core2Quad Q8300 4x 2,5GHz.
ok, dann wird die Grafikkarte wohl noch ein bissen im Karton schlafen. :/


----------



## SilentMan22 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Dauert doch nicht lang ein neues Netzteil zu bestellen.^^


----------



## Trefoil80 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Wieviel hast Du denn für die Graka bezahlt? Ist es die 666-Version von XFX? Die hat oftmals die Taktraten von damals gigantischen 666 MHz nicht geschafft...hätte mir wenigstens eine Karte mit DX11-Support gekauft, eine gebrauchte HD5850 oder GTX460 1GB z.B.

Als Netzteil ein Be Quiet Pure Power L8 500. Ist günstig und bietet genug Reserven für zukünftige Aufrüstvorhaben.


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Also das Ich habe ein Foto von der Grafikkarte die ich Bestellt habe (die ich auch wirklich bestellt habe, also es ist keine baugleiche, sondern die dich ich auch bekomme.) Laut GPU-Z hat die einen GPU Takt von 700MHz und einen Default Takt von 640MHz. Also das ist jetzt kein Bild von mir sondern die die ich mir bestellt habe. Das ist jetzt ein Kamera-Screenshot.


----------



## Trefoil80 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Jo, für die 40 EUR hätte ich lieber eine HD5770 1GB genommen. DX11-Support, mehr VRAM und stromsparender...

Bin mal gespannt, wie stabil Deine GTX260 mit dem herumgefrickeltem OC-Bios (hat wohl der Verkäufer gemacht) läuft.


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Was ist OC-Bios, aber ich finde AMD naja. Ich verwende momentan noch eine AMD Radeon X1600 Pro 512MB PCI-E. Und die macht öfter mal Probleme. Ich find AMD einfach komisch...


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Wegen einer einzigen AMD Karte -- die damals noch ATI hießen -- schließt du darauf dass alle AMD Karten grundsätzlich schlecht sind und nichts taugen?


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Ich verwende doch gerade eine. nur die ATI Radeon X1600 Pro. Die Grafikkarte ist oke. Aber ich hatte früher nur AMD Hardware und ich fands halt nicht überzeugend. Und jetzt habe ich eben Intel und nVidia. Gegen AMD Karten hab ich nichts, nur AMD ist nicht mein Typ...


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Die GTX 260 würde ich aber nicht mal mehr geschenkt nehmen.
Die ATI 5000er Karten sind effizienter und schneller.


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Jeder Mensch findet diese Grafikkarten gut und die anderen die anderen ^^.


----------



## Argonaut (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

jeder Mensch hat seine eigene Meinung über Netzteile und GKK, last es dabei.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch findet diese Grafikkarten gut und die anderen die anderen ^^.


 Für manche Grafikkarten gibt's gute Argumente, für andere nicht .


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

So bei mir stehts fest  ich kauf mir ein Be Quiet! 500 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> So bei mir stehts fest  ich kauf mir ein Be Quiet! 500 Watt Netzteil.


 
500W ist blödsinn, eins von den Beiden und fertig:

https://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-400w-atx-2-31-e9-400w-bn190-a677342.html

https://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-cm-480w-atx-2-31-e9-cm-480w-bn197-a677396.html


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Ich will ja noch Puffer haben füer eine 2te HDD oder paar Gehäuse Lüfter


----------



## Icedaft (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Ein 4770K mit einer Titan verbraucht weniger als 400W.

Mit dem E9 480W CM kannst Du noch 10 Festplatten und 20 Lüfter verbauen und hast immer noch Luft nach oben...


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Ich hab gerade eins von Amazon in beobachtung ^^ be quiet! Pure Power Netzteil 530W 35€ gebraucht.


----------



## blautemple (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

L8 oder L7?


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Steht nicht dabei...


----------



## Icedaft (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal, das trifft insbesondere für Netzteile zu weil diese eine begrenzte Haltbarkeit haben.

Wenn es das ist und noch Garantie darauf ist, greif zu: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn es das ist und keine Garantie mehr darauf ist: be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W ATX 2.3 (L7-530W/BN106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland lass die Finger davon.


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Steht nicht dabei...


 
Ist ein L7


----------



## keinnick (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Steht nicht dabei...


 
Warum machst Du eigentlich immer Screens statt Links zu posten?


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Weil ich Bilder cool finde ^^


----------



## blautemple (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Ist ein L7


 
Dann, Finger weg.


----------



## ich111 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Dein altes dürfte eh nicht mehr reichen 19A auf der 12V Schiene. Das E9 hat je nach Model 3-4x 18-20A (ich hab jetzt nur die brauchbaren drin, weil ein E9 mit 700W ist nicht zu gebrauchen)


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

Empfhelt mir mal gute NTs Maximal 40€ kann auch ein GUTES LC Power NT sein. Das wird dann eben bestellt.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

be quiet! Pure Power L8 400W ATX 2.4 (BN222) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Empfehlen würde ich aber das:

be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ich111 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Mit nem 20er mehr bist du definitv besser beraten


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Hab eins gefunden was ich gerne Bestellen würde weils Günstig und Gut ist Wie wärs mit dem ? Be Quiet BQT L7 530 Watt 80 Plus #26721 | eBay


----------



## Shadow Complex (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Wurde schon beantwortet: Kein L7 kaufen, das ist veraltete Technik!


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Das Netzteil was ich drinne hab ist auch schon alt aber net so alt wie das nt


----------



## Shadow Complex (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Wenn man einmal verfallenen Quark gegessen hat, isst man auch in Zukunft weiterhin nur verfallenen Quark?


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Ich bedanke mich bei euch, ich habe das OCZ CoreXStream 500W bestellt. Ich bedanke mich nochmal bei euch bis dann. Guten Abend noch.


----------



## _chiller_ (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

wtf, warum? 

OCZ ist vor einiger Zeit insolvent gegangen, das weist du hoffentlich? 
Und warum ein OCZ? Was hast du an dem Teil wo Be Quiet drin vor kam nicht verstanden?


----------



## ich111 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Storniere das biete und leiste dir zumindest ein Be Quiet System Power S7


----------



## blautemple (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich bei euch, ich habe das OCZ CoreXStream 500W bestellt. Ich bedanke mich nochmal bei euch bis dann. Guten Abend noch.


 
Ich hoffe das du uns hier verarscht


----------



## Shadow Complex (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Wow, ein besseres Netzteil hättest du dir fast nicht kaufen können.

- Ungeklärte Garantiefrage, da OCZ insolvent ist
- Capxon Kondensatoren auf der sekundären Seite
- 85° Kondensatoren
- unterdurchschnittliche Löt-Qualität
- Winzige Kühlkörper, d.h. Lüfter muss schneller drehen
- relativ hohe Ripple Werte


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Uuund wir spielen wieder mal eine Runde "Ich frag' mal nach Meinungen und wenn mir die Antworten nicht passen mach' ich eh alles so, wie ich es für richtig halte" .


----------



## Icedaft (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Nicht ärgern, nur wundern Jungs!


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Icecraft, von LC Power halt ich mich fern, die Dinger haben mir schonmal ein Rechner ermordet...  aber 400Watt ?!? Ich mein die CPU brauch schon Ca 100 Watt unter voll last... Ich hab ja schon schiss bei einen 460 Watt NT,


LC-Power ist aber in der Regel um WELTEN besser als der Schund, den du gerade nutzt...

Hersteller von dem Müll ist übrigens Linkworld...


----------



## SilentMan22 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich bei euch, ich habe das OCZ CoreXStream 500W bestellt. Ich bedanke mich nochmal bei euch bis dann. Guten Abend noch.


 
Das übertrifft so zeimlich alles, das war so ziemlich das schlimmste was du machen konntest.. Hätte er nur das L7 genommen


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich bei euch, ich habe das OCZ CoreXStream 500W bestellt. Ich bedanke mich nochmal bei euch bis dann. Guten Abend noch.


 
Mann, warum fragst du überhaupt, wenn du am Ende sowieso blind irgendeinen Schrott kaufst?! Sorry, aber das, was du hier abgezogen hast, ist echt völlig fürn Eimer. Einfach die Frechheit besitzen, unsere Zeit zu verplempern, alle Empfehlungen und Ratschläge zu ignorieren und dann irgendeinen Schrott ohne Garantie zu kaufen.

Und das, was du da gekauft hast, ist ziemlicher Murks, made by HEC. Was als erstes Auffällt: Einer dieser grotten schlechten 8pin Sicherungschips, die mal gar nix können (entsprechend sind die zwei +12V Rails schlicht gelogen), entsprechend ist das Fazit eher schlecht, zu dem Gerät...

Sorry, aber sowas geht echt mal nicht. Uns einfach so zu veräppeln...

Jaja, ich weiß, gleich kommt das Argument: 'abba ich bin doch bloß ein armer Schüler'...


----------



## RofflLol (9. Januar 2014)

Schueler bin ich zwar schon, aber Ich wollt mir das BeQuiet L7 bestellen. Aber alle sagen Veraltete Technik, wenn ich nur 40€ zur verfuegung habe, will ich auch Netzteile fuer 40€ sehen und keine fuer 67€.... Das OCZ wurde eh wieder Storniert. Das L7 wird zwar schon evtl Bestellt aber wenn man ja ständig Nein Sagen hört kann man ja irgendwann nicht mehr seine Eigene Meinung abgeben. Das OCZ sah eben auch durch die Bewertungen bei Amazon gut. Das L7 sieht halt auch gut aus.... Ich brauch auch keine Top Modernen Netzteile der Computer ist Baujahr 2008.... Da brauch ich kein Netzteil was 2012 gebaut wurde....


----------



## Uziflator (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Schueler bin ich zwar schon, aber Ich wollt mir das BeQuiet L7 bestellen. Aber alle sagen Veraltete Technik, wenn ich nur 40€ zur verfuegung habe, will ich auch Netzteile fuer 40€ sehen und keine fuer 67€.... Das OCZ wurde eh wieder Storniert. Das L7 wird zwar schon evtl Bestellt aber wenn man ja ständig Nein Sagen hört kann man ja irgendwann nicht mehr seine Eigene Meinung abgeben. Das OCZ sah eben auch durch die Bewertungen bei Amazon gut. Das L7 sieht halt auch gut aus.... Ich brauch auch keine Top Modernen Netzteile der Computer ist Baujahr 2008.... Da brauch ich kein Netzteil was 2012 gebaut wurde....


 Nur weil ein NT bei Amazon oder sonst einem Händler gute Bewertungen bekommen hat ist es nicht gleich gut, die Leute vergeben Bestnoten wenn es sich nur einschalten lässt und nicht gleich die Bude abfackelt.
Wenn Du kein Geld für ein vernünftiges NT investieren möchtest wie wäre es mit einer Konsole? 
Wenn dir das Be Quiet zu teuer ist das LC Power ist brauchbar


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Es wurde zwar schon gepostet, aber wenn´s um 40€ bleiben soll - be quiet! System Power 7  400W ATX 2.31 (BN142) ab €38,-- 
Bei CSV (lagernd) zB. kommen bei Vorkasse n. 4,49€ Porto drauf.


----------



## RofflLol (9. Januar 2014)

Endlich mal einer der mich versteht ^^ jetzt habe ich kurz eine andere Frage das NT hat auf der +12V-Schiene einmal 20A und 25A muss ich da was beachten ??


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Nichts weiter beachten; - an 12V im Combined Power bringt es max. 384W auf die Beine; - die techn. Daten (Anschlüsse etc.) sind zB. da aufgelistet: 
Mix Computerversand GmbH


----------



## RofflLol (9. Januar 2014)

Danke. Also das müsste dann fuer meine Grafikkarte reichen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Ja, auf jeden Fall. Aber - Frage - warum eine veraltete GTX260? Hast die noch oder bekommst du sie billig gebraucht?


----------



## RofflLol (9. Januar 2014)

Die hab ich billig gekauft. Ich spiel net viel das reicht die fuer Minecraft und L4D2 reicht die dicke. Und paar andere spiele und der pc ist auch nicht mehr der juengste ^^


----------



## Shadow Complex (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

be quiet! Pure Power L8 400 Watt - Preis ab €42,74 - CHIP Online

Bedeuten 2,74€ + 6€ über dem Budget wirklich schon einen Genickbruch? Das Netzteil wurde mehrmals empfohlen. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass das Geld wirklich so knapp zur Verfügung steht, dass 8,74€ schon nicht mehr im Bereich des Machbaren sind.

Immerhin hättest du Herstellergarantie statt nur Gewährleistung durch den Händler und noch dazu 3 Jahre. Plus hochwertigeren Lüfter.


----------



## facehugger (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Also entweder das gepostete Siebener (nicht das L7) oder das L8 von Be quiet mit 400W. Mit einem von beiden bist du recht gut bedient und dein Geldbeutel meckert nicht

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

L8 400W und S7 400W sind relativ ähnlich, technisch gesehen. Der größte Unterschied ist der etwas bessere Lüfter im L8.
Sind aber beide einfache Gleitlager Lüfter, mit dem Unterschied, dass der Lüfter im S7 von Yate Loon stammt und im L8 von Protechnic...


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> dass der Lüfter im S7 von Yate Loon stammt und im L8 von Protechnic...


 
Bist du dir da sicher?
Als ich das S7 mit 450 Watt in der Hand hatte habe ich da einen Protechnic Lüfter drin gesehen.
Oder meinst du dass das beim 400er Modell anders ist?


----------



## RofflLol (10. Januar 2014)

Also ein 400 Watt Netzteil reicht auch?


CPU: IntelCore2Quad Q8300 4~2,5GHz
Ram: 4GB Ddr2 800Mhz
Hdd: 1 Hdd 100GB
Grafikkarte: XFX GTX 260


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Du kannst das System Power 7 mit 450 Watt kaufen. 
be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Für den Preis ist es ein gutes Netzteil.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?
> Als ich das S7 mit 450 Watt in der Hand hatte habe ich da einen Protechnic Lüfter drin gesehen.
> Oder meinst du dass das beim 400er Modell anders ist?


Das  ist ja gerade der Punkt! Ab dem 450W Modell kommt eine ganz andere Plattform zum Einsatz. Etwas, das stark an ein Aurum (in stark abgespeckter Form) erinnert. 
Da ist dann auch ein Protechnik Lüfter drin.

Die kleineren Geräte basieren aber auf der FSP APN Plattform (wie L8 bis 400W), die haben dann auch 'nen Yetie drin...


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das  ist ja gerade der Punkt! Ab dem 450W Modell kommt eine ganz andere Plattform zum Einsatz. Etwas, das stark an ein Aurum (in stark abgespeckter Form) erinnert.
> Da ist dann auch ein Protechnik Lüfter drin.
> 
> Die kleineren Geräte basieren aber auf der FSP APN Plattform (wie L8 bis 400W), die haben dann auch 'nen Yetie drin...


 
Alles klar. Das war mir jetzt nicht bewusst dass die Bronze S7 eine völlig andere Platine haben.


----------



## RofflLol (10. Januar 2014)

Frage, was haltet ihr von Sharkoon NTs


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Nichts, das haben schon etliche Threadersteller vor dir versucht. Hör einfach auf uns und nimm ein L8 400W oder das S7 mit 450W


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*

Eben, ist ja nicht so, dass wir nicht hin und wieder mal schauen, was es sonst noch so gibt, was man vielleicht empfehlen könnte.
Leider ist die Auswahl nicht sehr groß...


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

Also die Grafikkarte ist gestern gekommen (ein Riesending). Also sind Sharkoon NTs auch wie die meisten LC-Power NTs schrott, oder sind da auch gute Modelle dabei bei Sharkoon. Weil Sharkoon gelobt wurde. Und so... Also was brauch ich den an Minimal Watt fuer mein System?


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Es gibt schon brauchbare LC Power Netzteil aber brauchbare Netzteile kosten nun mal Geld.
du kannst kein gutes 600 Watt Netzteil für 40€ erwarten. Das gibt es einfach nicht.
Und Sharkoon hatte früher mal gute Netzteile im Angebot aber inzwischen nicht mehr.
Das liegt halt daran dass die aufs Geld schauen und lieber billig produzieren lassen.
Und wer billig produzieren lässt hat eben auch schlechtere Qualität.


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

Ich brauch ja keine 600W Netzteile... Also Sharkoon auch Müll ?


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

War auch nur ein Beispiel.
Sharkoon ist eben nicht so brauchbar wie andere Netzteile.

Ich weiß auch nicht wieso du noch auf Sharkoon herumreitest. Du hast doch schon genug Vorschläge gehabt.


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

Ich bin mir bei Netzteilen eben sehr unsicher  und da uch gerne Preisvergleich mache und da bin ich auf ein Sharkoon gestosen, was 130Bewertungen hat und mit 4ein halb von 5 Sternen hat.


----------



## keinnick (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Ich bin mir bei Netzteilen eben sehr unsicher  und da uch gerne Preisvergleich mache und da bin ich auf ein Sharkoon gestosen, was 130Bewertungen hat und mit 4ein halb von 5 Sternen hat.



Auf die "Bewertungen" darfst Du nichts geben. Da gibt's meist schon die volle Punktzahl wenn der Karton vollständig ist und der Rechner nach Einbau des NT startet.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Dann noch mal zusammengefasst.
Welche Hardware willst du betreiben?


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

ich schick euch nochmal ein bild von meinen NT um einfach mal zu sagen was da villeicht noch reicht um das ding zu betreiben


----------



## ich111 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Leider sind vor allem die Bewertungen bei Netzteilen fast alle unbrauchbar: Ein drittel vergibt wohl schon 4-5 Sterne, weil alle Kabel und ein Aufkleber fürs Gehäuse dabei ist und fast der ganze Rest nochmal die gleiche Anzahl an Sternen, weil ein 600-700W Netzteil es schafft Komponenten, die 200-400W benötigen zu versorgen

Netzteile kann man nur kaufen, wenn es davon gute Reviews geben, die zeigen, dass das Netzteil gut ist. 
Gute Reviews erkennt man unter anderem daran: Viele Fotos vom Innenleben, Auflistung der Kondensatoren (vor allem auf der sekundären Seite, im Test wird idealerweise darauf hingewiesen, dass dort gute Kondensatoren aufgrund deutlich höherer Temperaturen und höherem Ripple sehr empfehlenswert sind), gute Teststation (z.B. Chroma)...


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

Ich schick euch mal Sharkoon NTs^^ sorry aber ich bin da Echt pinngelig ^^


----------



## keinnick (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Ich schick euch mal Sharkoon NTs^^ sorry aber ich bin da Echt pinngelig ^^



Warum hast Du Dich denn jetzt so auf Sharkoon eingeschossen?


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455353807&pf_rd_i=301128

Corsair CP-9020046-EU CX Series PC-Netzteil mit Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Corsair CP-9020046-EU CX Series PC-Netzteil mit Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Hier sind nochmal andere NTs von Corsair.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Die German City Reihe ist schrott.
Wieso hast du das Corsair 2x verlinkt?


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Oh Sorry ^^ Also German City ist Schrott. Und die Corsair ? Ich wollt das Corsair mit 500 Watt noch verlinken ^^ ging aber net ^^


----------



## Icedaft (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Ich schick euch mal Sharkoon NTs^^ sorry aber ich bin da Echt pinngelig ^^


 
Wenn Du pingelig bist bei Netzteilen gibt es 3 Lösungen:

Das genannte LC-Power.
Das Enermax 87+
Ein BeQuiet der L8, E9 oder der P10 Reihe.


----------



## Shadow Complex (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Doppel Posts bitte vermeiden. Sind laut Foren Regeln verboten. Wenn Netzteile brauchbar wären, wären sie dir schon längst vorgeschlagen worden. Wurden sie nicht, sind sie nicht empfehlenswert. Du musst nicht unbedingt 50 Netzteile posten und fragen, was davon gehalten wird. Die Leute kennen sich hier schon ganz gut mit Netzteilen aus, sodass sie die empfehlenswerten Modelle kennen.


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Also das Enermax 87+ gefällt mir vom Desing ^^ aber von Preis von 100 Euronen muss ich noch Laden ^^. Welches LC-Power ist das nochmal ?


----------



## keinnick (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Welches LC-Power ist das nochmal ?



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/307080-lc-9550-review-500w-gold.html


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Danke, was ist mit dem Corsair ? Ich mein Corsair baut gute Produkte.


----------



## Shadow Complex (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

- kein OCP
- kein OTP
- CWT
- lauter Yate Loon Lüfter
- Camxon sekundärseitig
- 80 Plus


----------



## Icedaft (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Nein, tun sie nicht allgemeingültig. 

Gehäuse, Speicher - O.K. Den Rest kannst Du getrost vergessen.


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

http://www.amazon.de/quiet-Straight...F8&qid=1389439951&sr=1-3&keywords=Be+Quiet+E9 ???


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Ich mein Corsair baut gute Produkte.


 
Seit wann das denn?


----------



## Shadow Complex (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> be quiet! BQT E9 Straight Power PC Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör ???


 
Ich dachte du willst nur 40€ ausgeben, ansonsten wäre das natürlich das perfekte Netzteil für dich.


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

50€ geht auch ^^ gebraucht 50€ geht klar ^^ die grafikkarte habe ich gebraucht gekauft und der PC ist von meinen Onkel ^^ also solange es geht ist alles wunderbar


----------



## ich111 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann das denn?


 Sign Vor allem im Bereich Netzteile gibts von Corsair schon wenig brauchbare, wenn man von den extrem trägen und damit wirkungslosen Schutzschaltungen bei Singlerail absieht und wenn man beim Versagen einer Steckverbindung oder eines Spannungswandlers keinen verschmorten PC haben will gibts gar nichts mehr


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Dann nimm doch das S7.
http://www.amazon.de/quiet-BN143-Sy...1389440835&sr=1-1&keywords=system+power+7+450

Hat auch 5 Sterne.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Brauchst du nicht, wurd hier getestet.
Das ist ein 08/15 Standard billigst CWT -> Yate Loon Lüfter, SamXon Kondensatoren, wohin das Auge blickt (=das billigste, was sich ein halbwegs anständiger Hersteller traut zu verwenden, neben CapXon).

Immerhin: der Protection IC scheint durchaus brauchbar zu sein, ob OTP integriert ist, kann ich nicht sagen, würd aber eher von einem NEIN ausgehen.

Und btw: Sharkoon hat auch mal richtig ins Klo gegriffen, mit den 350W Modularen Teilen. k/a, wie die hießen, waren eh nur Schrott.
NUR: Das war abzusehen und, für Leute, die sich mit Netzteilen beschäftigen, nicht überraschend. Es wäre überraschend gewesen, wenn das Gerät gehalten hätte, was versprochen wurde, bei Leadman als Hersteller...



RofflLol schrieb:


> Danke, was ist mit dem Corsair ? Ich mein Corsair baut gute Produkte.


Schrott. Und nein, du meinst/denkst nur, dass Corsair gute Produkte baut. 
In Wahrheit ist das aber aufgrund der ersten Charge, die sie in den Markt gedrückt haben, geschuldet. Danach haben sie aber gewaltig abgebaut und zehren von dem gut aufgebautem Namen.
Also BWL Strategie, wie sie im Buche steht -> mit guten Produkten in den Markt kommen, sich einen Ruf aufbauen, dann diese Produkte durch qualitativ deutlich schlechtere Geräte ersetzen...

Wie zum Beispiel die RM Serie, von der ich erwarte, dass sie denen in max. 4 Jahren um die Ohren fliegen wird - wenn sie nicht vorher die Garantie auf 3 Jahre reduzieren (womit der erste Stein zur Beendigung der 'Warranty Wars' bei Netzteilen geschmissen wäre)...

So und jetzt kommen wir mal zu dem Punkt, dass etwa 75% aller Netzteile auf dem Markt für die 'dummen Amis' gebaut werden, die auf vollkrasse Hochleistungs Netzteile stehen, weil irgendwelche Vollpfosten in 'Kleinstforen' der Meinung sind, dass 750W Netzteil für ein System mit einer Grafikkarte, die einen Grafikchip hat und einer CPU, notwendig sind...
Dazu noch der FUD von PCP & C, die damals wohl recht angesehen waren, die Schweißgeräte in den Markt gedrückt haben. Das haben dann einige Hersteller (unter anderem Corsair) aufgegriffen, so dass wir hier heute in Deutschland fast nur Schweißgeräte kaufen können...

Und genau das ist das Problem: Die meisten Netzteile sind einfach unglaublicher Schrott.
Keine Schutzschaltungen -> OTP nicht vorhanden, OCP auf +12V meist auch nicht, bei 'besseren' CWT Produkten. Dazu noch schrottige Lüfter und noch irgendwelchen unnützen Spielkram, der einerseits keinem hilft (Lüfternachlaufzeugs), anderseits auch eher hilft die Elektronik zu killen (semi fanless), insbesondere wenn mans falsch einstellt...
Oder OTP nicht vorhanden ist...


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Hä was brauch ich nicht ^^ ? sorry das ich frage bin durcheinander


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Ein Sharkoon brauchst du nicht.


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

Ok ^^ danke ^^ ja ich habs eher auf BeQuiet! Abgesehen


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Ist zwar schade, aber es gibt leider kaum Alternativen zu denen :-/
Würd dir gern was anderes empfehlen, kann ich aber nicht guten Gewissens machen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Würd dir gern was anderes empfehlen, kann ich aber nicht guten Gewissens machen.


 
Wie wäre es mit dem LC Power LC9550? 
Hab gehört dass es ganz brauchbar sein soll.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem LC Power LC9550?
> Hab gehört dass es ganz brauchbar sein soll.


 
Richtig aussagekräftige Tests gibt es aber keine .


----------



## Icedaft (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Ihr seid aber auch wieder fies...hört auf damit! Bis einer heult...


----------



## Adi1 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Bis einer heult...


 
Wer soll denn heulen ? .


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig aussagekräftige Tests gibt es aber keine .


 
Ich kenne nur einen Kurztest. Viel stand aber nicht drin.


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Naja BeQuiet! gefällt mir beim P/L und das Desing ist auch gut^^


----------



## Adi1 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur einen Kurztest. Viel stand aber nicht drin.


 
Ja eben, daher ist mir schleierhaft, wie man das Teil empfehlen kann.


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Damit sagte ich das ich BeQuiet gut finde xD


----------



## poiu (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil füer diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Die ist vom eBay,



ui Linkworld Crap, lange schon kein User mit so einem Teil hier angekommen ^^

Ab zum Wertstoffhof aka Elektroschrott


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Hä was Linkworld ?


----------



## poiu (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

So heißt der Hersteller des LPK19-30 ist ein alter bekannter hier


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Ist das LC-Power gescheit ? LC-Power Gold Series LC9450 V2.3 400W ATX 2.3


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Ich habe hier eins von XFX warehouse 2 | pc hardware & more


----------



## keinnick (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Hey Freunde, kennt Ihr das hier? Die unendliche Geschichte


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

 komm jetzt ohne scheis  ist das xfx gescheit ? o.O


----------



## poiu (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

nimm das LC9450 und gut ist und suche nicht immer neue


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Wie lange lebt das LC ding ?


----------



## poiu (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Garantie 3 Jahre also mindestens 3 Jahre, man du fragst sachen wir können doch nicht Hellsehen


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Ein Netzteil habe ich noch warehouse 2 | pc hardware & more das ist auch das Letzte was mir einfällt.


----------



## Shadow Complex (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Nein!


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Was ist bei dem NT wieder beschissen ?


----------



## Icedaft (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Meine F*****, muß man denn wegen 13€ diskutieren? Das ist einmal Zeitung austragen.

be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Ok danke, hiermit ist der Theart geschlossen! Thx.


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Welches Netzteil ist es denn jetzt geworden, das E9?


----------



## ich111 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Schließen kann nur ein Mod, aber du kannst den ja noch offen lassen, wenn du später noch eine Frage hast


----------



## NerdFlanders (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Gee, 14 Seiten für ein Netzteil. Nimm ein E8 und gut ist.

@RofflLol schreib doch mal Ted, der hat sicher die eine oder andere Empfehlung parat, und mit dem würdest du dich sicher super verstehen


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Ich weiß gar nicht ob Ted Meinungen zu Netzteilen hat.


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

Ja das E9 wirds mit 400 Watt was hoffentlich schickr


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem LC Power LC9550?
> Hab gehört dass es ganz brauchbar sein soll.


Stimmt, das hab ich vergessen, irgendwie. X-D
Obwohl es gerad in meinem Rechner werkelt X-D


Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig aussagekräftige Tests gibt es aber keine .


Es gibt eine Beschreibung der Technik mit Lautstärke bei mittlerer Last. Infos zur elektrik sind momentan leider nicht möglich 
Wenns möglich ist, wirds aber nachgereicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht ob Ted Meinungen zu Netzteilen hat.


Oh gott, hoffentlich nicht.


----------



## RofflLol (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Das E9 Wirds  kann man ja nicht meckern die 400 Watt sollten reichen um auch noch ne neue Festplatte einzubauen. Und so ^^


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Das E9 mit 400 Watt reicht. Hat immerhin drei Rails.


----------



## RofflLol (13. Januar 2014)

Rails ? Wie 3 Rails ?


----------



## Shadow Complex (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Na Multi Rail mit 3 Rails.


----------



## m4rshm4llow (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Hab mir das ganze hier mal durchgelesen und musste einige Male richtig gut lachen.

@RoffLol: Auch wenn du es nicht so gemeint hast, die meisten Trolls könnten sich ne Scheibe von dir abschneiden. Deshalb bin ich auch nicht 100% sicher, dass du kein Troll bist.
Der Thread hat nämlich echt was von versteckte Kamera.


----------



## RofflLol (16. Januar 2014)

ja also nt hab ich, nur die graka wird sau heis. Was isn besser luft raus, luft rein oder gehaeuse offen lassen?


----------



## Icedaft (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Unten vorne rein, hinten raus.


----------



## RofflLol (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

SO ok, 2 Probleme. 
Also ich hab mir das E9 bestelllt eingebaut. SO jetzt fiebt das ding so komisch. Es kommt irgendwie aus allen Richtungen. Ich hab mir noch gleichzeitig ein LC son Green ding (LC650GP3) habm Kumpel selbe HArdware selbes NT der hats LC 2 Jahre lang im Betrieb bei dem Fiept nichts.... Könnte es von der Grafikkarte kommen ? Edit, es fiebt nur bei Minecraft. TDU 2 (viel Hardware aufwändiger da fiebt, quietscht garnichts) nur bei Minecraft isses so.


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Installier mal fraps und lass das Programm mal laufen während du Minecraft spielst. Das Programm zeigt dir die fps an, erreichst du im Spiel mehr als 100fps?


----------



## RofflLol (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

ich erreiche 300 irgendwas fps


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Dann liegt es an der Grafikkarte  Ab dreistelligen fps hat so ziemlich jede Grafikkarte Spulenfiepen. Guck mal ins Optionsmenü von Minecraft, steht da irgendwas von vsync? Mach das mal an, das sollte das Problem lösen.

Edit:
http://www.bandicam.com/product/how...ameplay/minecraft-increase-fps-reduce-lag.jpg
Da unten rechts, das anmachen.


----------



## RofflLol (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Heftig ich dachte erst es liegt am LC  ist ja geil liegt an der graka. Aber warum isses so ?


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Kann ich leider auch nicht sagen, aber bei Spulenfiepen denk ich immer sofort an die Grafikkarte ^^


----------



## RofflLol (16. Januar 2014)

Why net am NT ?


----------



## RofflLol (18. Januar 2014)

Eine Frage ist noch. Was ist eigendlich mit dem LC6560GP3 V2.3 ? Ist das auch ein Brauchbares ? Es ist einfach ne Frage. Falls doch irgendwas anderes mit dem E9 ist.... Es ist laut ner Bekannten seite kein 560Watt sondern ein brauchbares 460Watt NT?


----------



## _chiller_ (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Viel Spass beim lesen:
Die Metamorphose der Knallfrösche (Teil 1): Quo vadis LC-Power - LC-6550GP2 V2.2 und LC-6560GP3 V2.3 im Test - Einführung und Beginn
Ich würde ja das E9 behalten und das LC-Power in Rente schicken


----------



## RofflLol (18. Januar 2014)

Also, das LC was ich hab hat ein richtiges CE Zeichen und die schrift ist auch ganz anders. Als bei dem LC Power was da ist. Also Laut Test isses ein brauchbares 460Watt NT. Hat sogar Schutzschaltungen (GP3 V2.3 nicht das GP2 V2.3).


----------



## Adi1 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Das CE-Zeichen kannst Du auch von mir bekommen .


----------



## RofflLol (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Also, das LC6560GP3 V2.3 mein ich ich schicke euch Bilder...
Laut Test ist es ein brauchbares 460Watt Netzteil es hat Schutzschaltungen. Und soll nicht mehr zu den Knallfröschen gehören.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Jo, brauchbar ist das Teil schon, wobei die verbauten

Komponenten unterer Durchschnitt sind, v. a. der Lüfter ist totale Kacke.

Beim Netzteil zu geizen ist nicht so geil .

Aber naja, ist ja nicht mein Rechner .


----------



## RofflLol (18. Januar 2014)

Der Lüfter Kühlt eigebdlich sau geil


----------



## keinnick (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Der Lüfter Kühlt eigebdlich sau geil



Woher weißt Du das, hast Du die Finger in den Luftstrom gehalten?


----------



## RofflLol (18. Januar 2014)

Hinten kommt Warme Luft raus


----------



## Adi1 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Hinten kommt Warme Luft raus


 
Sei doch froh, dass hinten keine Funken rauskommen .


----------



## RofflLol (18. Januar 2014)

Bin ich auch xD


----------



## Adi1 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Bin ich auch xD


 
Die Frage ist nur, wie lange das so bleibt .


----------



## RofflLol (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Ich hab das jetzt schon seid ner Woche XD


----------



## keinnick (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Ich hab das jetzt schon seid ner Woche XD



Dann kannst Du es ja noch zurückschicken, oder? Und ohne jetzt jede einzelne der 17 Seiten gelesen zu haben: Wie kamst Du auf dieses NT?


----------



## RofflLol (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Ich hab mich halt erkundigt, in Semptlichen Seiten.
Ich kann es zurück geben, aber das wird Schwer.... Ich kanns auch Verkaufen, mach ich aber nicht... o.O das hatn Kumpel seid 2 Jahren das gleiche wie ich habe und seins geht immernoch....


----------



## Adi1 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Ich hab das jetzt schon seid ner Woche XD


 
Mit etwas Glück, wird es wohl bis zum Ablauf der Garantie durchlaufen .


----------



## RofflLol (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Bei dem Typen, hab ich das ganze Leben Garantie xD...


----------



## Adi1 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Bei dem Typen, hab ich das ganze Leben Garantie xD...


 
Ich sage jetzt nichts weiter dazu .


----------



## blautemple (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Ich würde sagen der Thread kann eigentlcih geschlossen werden, oder?
Hier wird ja eh nur noch OffTopic gepostet...


----------



## RofflLol (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Ich will zwar net Wissen wie Laut son Knall ist aber naja. Man kann ja mal LC Power bei dem NT vertrauen... Laut so Tomshardware bla bla bla gehört dieses NT nicht mehr zu den Knallfröschen oder Chinalböllern.


----------



## Venom89 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Bei dem Typen, hab ich das ganze Leben Garantie xD...


 
Sry aber der war gut


----------



## RofflLol (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Reicht mein Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte*

Ist kein Witz jetzt....


----------

